
A Visit to the Large Scale Systems Museum - fortran77
http://www.righto.com/2019/10/a-visit-to-large-scale-systems-museum.html?m=1
======
geephroh
And check out the Living Computer Museum if you're in Seattle
([https://livingcomputers.org/](https://livingcomputers.org/)). They have a
ton of systems you can play with including a CDC 6500 and a DEC PDP-8e.

~~~
thrower123
When I was a child, I visited the computer museum in Boston, and have very
fond memories of it. I dearly wish it still existed in the same form today, I
would appreciate it so much more.

~~~
FullyFunctional
If I'm not mistaken, the thiveing Computer History Museum in Mountain View,
CA, is where everything from that museum moved to, so no(?) artifacts were
lost. I can personally recommend it.

------
EvanAnderson
This looks really cool, and it's only a 4.5 hour drive.

As an aside: Is anybody familiar with a curated list anywhere of interesting
"geek" tourist destinations? Just today I've seen this museum and the "rotary
jail"-turned museums [1]. I would love to plan road trips around these kinds
of attractions.

[1] -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21337410](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21337410)

~~~
Nzen
I recall some interesting suggestions on the thread about Trinity Nuclear Test
site open house [0]. Perhaps you could visit Fermilab. Strictly speaking,
though, all museums are 'geek' destinations (just primarily history/art
oriented).

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19568145](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19568145)

------
sciurus
This is neat!

If you're near Atlanta, check out the recently opened
[https://computermuseumofamerica.org/](https://computermuseumofamerica.org/)

They have the largest collection of Cray supercomputers in the world, plus
lots more.

------
annoyingnoob
Now I feel old. I've worked with some of those things.

~~~
chiph
Me too. We had an Eclipse MV-8000 in college (the subject of _The Soul of a
New Machine_ [0]) and it was a nice computer.

Later I worked with AS/400s, first the beige racks, then the all-black models.
Still a nice machine today [1], and if you want something to run a mid-sized
business "lights off", you should consider it.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Soul_of_a_New_Machine](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Soul_of_a_New_Machine)

[1] Somehow, IBM hasn't managed to fuck it up

------
dmix
Is there anything like this in Ontario?

I came across this one recently, but it's closed apparently:
[https://pcmuseum.ca/](https://pcmuseum.ca/)

I went to an awesome one in Croatia that had tons of stuff:
[https://www.tripadvisor.ca/Attraction_Review-g297516-d362915...](https://www.tripadvisor.ca/Attraction_Review-g297516-d3629157-Reviews-
Peek_Poke_Computer_Museum-Rijeka_Primorje_Gorski_Kotar_County.html)

The large scale concept is a great idea.

------
skybrian
Good stuff! Also, if you're near Mountain View you should visit the Computer
History Museum.

------
mzs
earlier
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21208477](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21208477)

------
jkoberg
Holy crap Google Photos is annoying. Would much rather just have a link to a
JPEG

